# Here's a long shot....



## Coaster Brake (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anyone happen to have one of these lying around




It's an axle from an early "armless" musselman coaster brake, and I would say it is about 5 3/4" long.


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Actually I got a new one or two once from members here, it took about a half day on this forum until a few showed up.  Just post in the title what you need (ie ND Axle) and you'll catch more fish.

Sorry, all mine are being ridden right now.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2012)

How long are the threaded areas? bri.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a complete hub.......?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 22, 2012)

bricycle said:


> How long are the threaded areas? bri.




The end by the quarter is about 1 3/4", and the other is about 1 3/8


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> The end by the quarter is about 1 3/4", and the other is about 1 3/8




I'll check...I know I have two axles laying around, but I need one myself....


----------



## JOEL (Oct 23, 2012)

Is there a difference between this one and any other rear axle?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 23, 2012)

JOEL said:


> Is there a difference between this one and any other rear axle?




I honestly have no idea.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2012)

The two I have are both 6"  with 2" threaded areas on either side.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 24, 2012)

bricycle said:


> The two I have are both 6"  with 2" threaded areas on either side.




As long as the thread is the same, it might work...


----------



## linlin (Oct 24, 2012)

check this site


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> As long as the thread is the same, it might work...




I'll send 'em both to you  with the tube....bri.


----------

